# List of Documents needed for ACS skill Check



## Sushamit (Dec 15, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

Needed some advice and expert help.
I have done my B.Tech in Information Technology.
I will be completing 7 years on 29 March 2017. However, i am working in Australia since 20 July 2015. All with the same Organization.
If i complete my ACS now and apply for EOI in April, how will my points be calculated?

Also, i would appreciate if some one could list the set of documents one needs to submit for applying for the ACS skill check.

P.S - I just completed my PTE - A examination on 25th Jan with below scores
L/R/W/S - 84/74/74/77. How many points does this get me?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

You can get your ACS assessment and file the EOI as well now, don't have to wait until April/ July for that. You will not benefit from any additional points in April or July anyways (see the points breakup I provided below).

Documents required for ACS: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...7th-september-2015-round-124.html#post8329594*

Your points:
Education: 15
Overseas work experience = April 2010 to June 2015 - 2 years = 3 years: 5 points.
Australian work experience: 5 points (more than 1 but less than 3 years).
PTE: 10 points.
Age: ?


----------



## rinoshkk (Nov 23, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> You can get your ACS assessment and file the EOI as well now, don't have to wait until April/ July for that. You will not benefit from any additional points in April or July anyways (see the points breakup I provided below).
> 
> Documents required for ACS: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...7th-september-2015-round-124.html#post8329594*
> 
> ...


One basic question, sorry if it was already answered in this forum.

Is it possible to apply for EOI without a IELTS/PTE score? I know that we can do that for New Zealand, not sure about Oz. If this is possible, I can apply for the EOI now and by the time it gets selected, I can clear the IELTS/PTE.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

rinoshkk said:


> One basic question, sorry if it was already answered in this forum.
> 
> Is it possible to apply for EOI without a IELTS/PTE score? I know that we can do that for New Zealand, not sure about Oz. If this is possible, I can apply for the EOI now and by the time it gets selected, I can clear the IELTS/PTE.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


No, you cannot do that here. The system asks for your unique IELTS/ PTE test report ID.


----------



## rinoshkk (Nov 23, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> No, you cannot do that here. The system asks for your unique IELTS/ PTE test report ID.


Thanks for the confirmation!!


----------



## Sushamit (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks Keeda

My Age is 29, i think that gives me 30 points.
Thanks for all the help. i will keep everyone posted on the progress.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Yes, 30 points Sushamit thus giving you a total of 70 points for 189. All the best.


----------



## Sushamit (Dec 15, 2016)

Hi Guys

I received my ACS and submitted my EOI at 70 points on the 08/03/2017. Now waiting for the invite.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Congrats, Sushamit. You should receive the invite tonight.


----------



## Sushamit (Dec 15, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> Congrats, Sushamit. You should receive the invite tonight.


Hi Keeda 
Thanks for the support so far. You were absolutely right. I received the invite to apply for the visa in the middle of the night. Now i have to start with the documentation and medical and other stuff.
Regards
Sushamit


----------



## kalra.mani (Sep 1, 2016)

*Document Check List*

I am filing ACS this year , can you please tell me if Attested Documents are required or Notarized ones ,I mean shall I contact any Gazatted officer or the Civil Notary Agent . please suggest :llama:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kalra.mani said:


> I am filing ACS this year , can you please tell me if Attested Documents are required or Notarized ones ,I mean shall I contact any Gazatted officer or the Civil Notary Agent . please suggest :llama:


Civil notarised documents are sufficient 

Cheers


----------



## kalra.mani (Sep 1, 2016)

*Validity of ACS and Point calculations*

Once I get the ACS done ,how much time I will get for next step that is EOI and what is the fees post ACS. :llama:

Also will my Part Time MCA Degree will give some additional points ,or only regular Bachelors will work. please suggest.:llama:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kalra.mani said:


> Once I get the ACS done ,how much time I will get for next step that is EOI and what is the fees post ACS. :llama:
> 
> Also will my Part Time MCA Degree will give some additional points ,or only regular Bachelors will work. please suggest.:llama:


You have all the time in the world you want to file the EOI
The ACS assessment is valid for 2 years
But I see no reason for you to wait

Th visa fees are 3650 for main applicant 1850 for spouse 900 child All AUD

No idea about your MCA degree

Cheers


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

You don't get additional points for additional degrees, unless it is a PhD (in which case it would be 20 points for PhD instead of 15 for AQF Bachelors or Masters). See: *Qualifications* and *The points table*


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

newbienz said:


> You have all the time in the world you want to file the EOI
> The ACS assessment is valid for 2 years
> But I see no reason for you to wait
> 
> ...


Visa fees details incorrect here refer to the link https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Fees#tab-content-2


----------



## kalra.mani (Sep 1, 2016)

I have consolidated Marksheets for MCA .with all semesters breakup -subject wise and subject names on back !! is that sufficient or i need to put marksheet for each semester as well individually


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

kalra.mani said:


> I have consolidated Marksheets for MCA .with all semesters breakup -subject wise and subject names on back !! is that sufficient or i need to put marksheet for each semester as well individually


Scan all markseets. Make 1 PDF in order of semester


----------



## rd61191 (Sep 25, 2017)

Hey!!

I have consolidated Marksheet of my B.tech.Do i still need Transcripts?

Thnx.!


----------



## Vins18_Aussie (Aug 14, 2018)

KeeDa said:


> Congrats, Sushamit. You should receive the invite tonight.


Hi Keeda,

I am new to this forum. Please forgive if i am not aware of this but How did u know that sushamit will be receiving his invite at your specified time ?
Is there any website where it is updated or how is it ?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Vins18_Aussie said:


> Hi Keeda,
> 
> I am new to this forum. Please forgive if i am not aware of this but How did u know that sushamit will be receiving his invite at your specified time ?
> Is there any website where it is updated or how is it ?


*SkillSelect* tells you about the next upcoming EOI invitation round date as well as about previous round results where you get to know occupation-group wise cut off points score and can thus predict (albeit not accurately) your own invitation. If your points are more than the current cut off for your occupation, (like sushamit's were), there still are enough seats available ("Occupation ceilings" on the link above), then you are certain to receive an invitation immediately in the next upcoming round.


----------



## pankajvats30 (Aug 15, 2018)

Hi,

I have few question related to my work experience points For ACS.

1. My IT Bachelor Degree (correspondence) is completed in Dec 2011, but i was working as part time Software Developer from Jan 2011 to Jan 2012. So do they count this experience ?

2. From Sept 2016 to May 2017 - I was on Business and Bridging Visa and was in Australia. So how ACS will consider this experience ? is it will count as Local Australian experience or it will count as Overseas experience as i was not on 457 Working Visa ?

I have confusion on these points as if they consider my Business VISA experience as local experience then i can not claim any point for Overseas experience. Because then my total experience will be

Jan 2012 to Aug 2016 = 4.7 Years


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

pankajvats30 said:


> 1. My IT Bachelor Degree (correspondence) is completed in Dec 2011, but i was working as part time Software Developer from Jan 2011 to Jan 2012. So do they count this experience ?


Yes, counted if it was at least 20 hours per week of skilled work.



pankajvats30 said:


> 2. From Sept 2016 to May 2017 - I was on Business and Bridging Visa and was in Australia. So how ACS will consider this experience ? is it will count as Local Australian experience or it will count as Overseas experience as i was not on 457 Working Visa ?


Local Australian work experience.



pankajvats30 said:


> Jan 2012 to Aug 2016 = 4.7 Years


Yes, but what about June 2017 till date? That should add up to more than 5 years then.


----------



## pankajvats30 (Aug 15, 2018)

KeeDa said:


> Yes, counted if it was at least 20 hours per week of skilled work.
> 
> 
> Local Australian work experience.
> ...


Currently i am in Australia and having 457 VISA from May 2017. Also do i need to mention about by business VISA in my company experience letter as on Business VISA role and responsibilities were different. 

Thank you for your quick reply Keeda


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

pankajvats30 said:


> Currently i am in Australia and having 457 VISA from May 2017.


Then your local experience of more than one year (but less than 3) should give you additional 5 points.


----------



## pankajvats30 (Aug 15, 2018)

KeeDa said:


> Then your local experience of more than one year (but less than 3) should give you additional 5 points.


Correct, but i might lose my overseas experience point. right?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

pankajvats30 said:


> Correct, but i might lose my overseas experience point. right?


Yes. Your overseas experience is fixed at 4.7 years and you cannot change that unless you move back and work overseas for some months to bring it up to 5 years.


----------



## pankajvats30 (Aug 15, 2018)

KeeDa said:


> Yes. Your overseas experience is fixed at 4.7 years and you cannot change that unless you move back and work overseas for some months to bring it up to 5 years.


Thank you Keeda. 

I have also worked part time during my last year of graduation 2010 to 2011 around 25 hours a week. So, do they consider my Part time experience from Jan 2010- Jan 2011 ?

Yes, then i guess i can make it to 5 years for overseas.

Really appreciate your quick responses.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

pankajvats30 said:


> Thank you Keeda.
> 
> I have also worked part time during my last year of graduation 2010 to 2011 around 25 hours a week. So, do they consider my Part time experience from Jan 2010- Jan 2011 ?
> 
> ...


Yes, they do consider part time work of 20+ hours per week. See _Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants V5-5 Aug 2018.pdf_ for more details.


----------



## pankajvats30 (Aug 15, 2018)

KeeDa said:


> Yes, they do consider part time work of 20+ hours per week. See _Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants V5-5 Aug 2018.pdf_ for more details.


Thank you KeeDa for your help :clap2:


----------



## Vins18_Aussie (Aug 14, 2018)

KeeDa said:


> tells you about the next upcoming EOI invitation round date as well as about previous round results where you get to know occupation-group wise cut off points score and can thus predict (albeit not accurately) your own invitation. If your points are more than the current cut off for your occupation, (like sushamit's were), there still are enough seats available ("Occupation ceilings" on the link above), then you are certain to receive an invitation immediately in the next upcoming round.


Thanks Keeda sir for replying. I can understand the process much better.


----------



## Vins18_Aussie (Aug 14, 2018)

* much better now


----------



## sudipto25 (Aug 30, 2018)

*ACS Documents Required*

I need some help regarding the documents to be uploaded for ACS Skills assessment.

*Education*:
I have done BE in Comp. Sc.
-- Do i need to submit the mark sheets for all 8 semesters + the degree certificate?

I have also done Post Graduate Diploma in IT (after BE)
-- Should i submit the certificate + mark sheet for this as well? Will it carry any extra value?


*Work Experience*:
I have worked in the same company in 5 different designation. Can i consolidate all the roles & responsibilities for all 5 designations and mention that?

I am planning to provide the SD from a colleague (not my supervisor), and my employment certificate (containing my DOJ in the company). My doubts here are: 

Above 2 documents should be enough?
Can i get it on a Rs 20 stamp paper? 
Only the first page will have Rs 20 stamp and rest of them will be the regular notary papers. Is that fine?
What all needs to be written in these pages and who all need to sign here(sworn before?) ? Signatures of my colleague and the notary person - just these are are enough?
 Anything about my colleague who is signing needs to be provided (org hierarchy/employment certificate) ?


Maybe i am asking some silly and repeated questions - but i am trying to be cautious here.


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

sudipto25 said:


> I need some help regarding the documents to be uploaded for ACS Skills assessment.
> 
> *Education*:
> I have done BE in Comp. Sc.
> ...


Submit all the educational certificates along with all semester mark sheets.
Better separate RnR for different designations.
1. You will need to submit payslips or other supporting documents if you take SD route. Check ACS guidelines document for details.
2. Yes ( Rs.20)
3.OK
4.Your colleague and notary signatures. Google for SD samples.
5. His designation and contact details should be on SD. There is no need to provide any supporting documents for your colleague.

There is nothing silly, you have to get the right information before you spend that money.


----------



## sudipto25 (Aug 30, 2018)

luvjd said:


> Submit all the educational certificates along with all semester mark sheets.
> Better separate RnR for different designations.
> 1. You will need to submit payslips or other supporting documents if you take SD route. Check ACS guidelines document for details.
> 2. Yes ( Rs.20)
> ...


For the SD part,
Is it Ok to get it from a colleague who joined the company on the same day as me? Or he must have joined the company before me unless he is my current supervisor?

If i get it from my current supervisor, do i still need to get the "Sworn before" in the document?


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

sudipto25 said:


> For the SD part,
> Is it Ok to get it from a colleague who joined the company on the same day as me? Or he must have joined the company before me unless he is my current supervisor?
> 
> If i get it from my current supervisor, do i still need to get the "Sworn before" in the document?


It is OK, AFAIK, to get it from your colleague who joined on the same day.
Yes, sworn before is a must irrespective of from whom you get the SD.


----------



## sudipto25 (Aug 30, 2018)

luvjd said:


> It is OK, AFAIK, to get it from your colleague who joined on the same day.
> Yes, sworn before is a must irrespective of from whom you get the SD.


For SD, I need to prepare it on stamp paper, get it signed by colleague and notary official, and then scan it and upload in ACS? No need for "TRUE COPY" stamp for SD, right?

Notary official should sign (along with stamp) on all pages and not just on the last section "Sworn Before". Am i right?


----------

